# Documentation for setfib(2) in FreeBSD-HEAD



## Ole (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello,

i want looking for multiple route table in HEAD. So, i try


> setfib -F 1 route add default 127.0.0.1
> setfib -F 1 netstat -rn


but it return:
setfib: 1: invalid FIB (max 0)

(setfib -F 0 work correct-  with netstat -rn print my default route table)


sysctl: oid 'net.fibs' is read only for 


> sysctl -w net.fibs=2


 however in the case seting net.fibs at loader stage (loader.conf) it not change something for adding route table.
Is setfib(2) not ready for testing yet ?


----------



## brd@ (Dec 8, 2008)

You should probably post this info to the freebsd-current mailing list.


----------



## TheCHOSEN (Dec 9, 2008)

Do you add "options ROUTETABLES" to your kernel?
If not, you need to add this option to kernel conf and compile new kernel.


```
options         ROUTETABLES=4
```

The digit is max number of routing tables


----------



## Ole (Dec 9, 2008)

TheCHOSEN said:
			
		

> Do you add "options ROUTETABLES" to your kernel?
> If not, you need to add this option to kernel conf and compile new kernel.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, to regret the man pages information is not obviously.


----------

